# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Everyone is dying =(

## sploosh

I had just about the worst dream I've had in awhile..first off I slept horribly and I kept waking up...because the dream wouldn't end. I would wake myself up hoping it would stop but I was unlucky....so...Everyone I know was dying..I was extremely depressed because all of my close loved ones had died already and I knew I was about to die too, but then I kept getting this overwhelming voice (oddly it was Bill Kaulitz's voice from tokio hotel that I was hearing  Oo) "what if you aren't going to die and it's just all in your head" of course I dismissed the thought saying it was silly because I just knew I was going to die. I was writing letters about my life in fear that I might end up forgotten..then his voice came back "You aren't going to die, but I know you want to" I thought of it being absurd almost to the point of being ludicrous, but then I began to think about it..all of my family is gone, my friends are dread, and now I'm a miserable wreck...I did want to die, but at the same time I didn't I wanted to hang on to life and try to make the best of it...everything went black, then out of no where some old voodoo lady showed up and was casting spells against me...it was absolutely horrible because it physically hurt me (I don't tend to feel physical pain while dreaming) . AND. along with her were a few (about 10 or so)  weird skeletons..some were just skulls and they were also cursing me. I could see what they were saying though, a long strand of symbols that were in some odd language. I have no clue what it would be. Each "person"'s curse(s) was glowing a different color; orange, blue, pink, green, red...and the voodoo lady's curses were glowing purple...she told me if I didn't do what she wanted me to do then she was going to kill me, in which at this point I didn't care whether I lived or died, then I could hear Bill's voice again screaming at me to wake up...

when I did I was dripping with sweat and I have a big black bruise on the back of my leg which surprisingly doesn't hurt at all....although I wouldn't know if that had anything to do with my dream...but some thoughts would really help me out right about now =D

----------


## Snakecharmer1222

I speculate that something's happening in your life currently (not necessarily having to do with death) that's inevitable and that your must make a decision or there will be consequences (not necessarily pain). I don't know about your black bruise though

----------


## sploosh

hmm..well actually my life has basically come to a complete standstill...so I have nothing going on...at least nothing that I can think of that would be inveitable  =/

----------


## Hadassah

Your dream points to some generational issues as well as the path your life is on right now that's not life giving.  There is only One who holds the keys of death and hell.  Pursue Him and find your life filling with light and bright hope.

----------


## sploosh

> Your dream points to some generational issues as well as the path your life is on right now that's not life giving.  There is only One who holds the keys of death and hell.  Pursue Him and find your life filling with light and bright hope.



thanks for the reply but I'm afraid this still doesn't make my dream any clearer T_T

----------


## Oniver

I'll try this : 

Relations with your friends and family is shaping who you are over time and your place in society. Now that you are unable to move anywhere, you possibly feel the need do to some changes. It's not really about your friends or loved ones, but about your desire to move ahead now that you feel stuck. To do that you need to break something about you, but you"re fearing change and it's hard to do anyway, even if you know that it won't kill you...


Oniver

----------


## sploosh

> I'll try this : 
> 
> Relations with your friends and family is shaping who you are over time and your place in society. Now that you are unable to move anywhere, you possibly feel the need do to some changes. It's not really about your friends or loved ones, but about your desire to move ahead now that you feel stuck. To do that you need to break something about you, but you"re fearing change and it's hard to do anyway, even if you know that it won't kill you...
> 
> 
> Oniver



oh wow this helped allot xDDDD
Thank you guys so much for replying

----------

